# fare il dottorato e vincerlo



## Pecora

Ciao a tutti, mi potreste per cortesia chiarire il senso del verbo vincere nel: "Adamo fece il dottorato di ricerca e lo vinse." ´Sto verbo "vincere" non mi quadra. Come si fa "vincere un dottorato"?Boh


----------



## Geviert

vincere il concorso/ una borsa per fare quel dottorato.


----------



## Pecora

Geviert said:


> vincere il concorso/ una borsa per fare quel dottorato.
> 
> PS Adamo? mai sentito in giro, è un nome trentino? (per le mele  ).



Ma non l´ho mai sentito dire cosí. Per quello che non mi quadra!


----------



## Geviert

adesso l'hai sentito per la prima volta.

oppure intendi il nome? beh, non cambia nulla, vincere è vincere ;-)


----------



## Necsus

Hai ragione, Pecora, 'vincere il dottorato' in realtà è sbagliato e non ha alcun senso in italiano. Il dottorato è un titolo, e come tale si _consegue_ o si _ottiene_ alla fine del relativo corso, al quale si viene _ammessi _mediante concorso.


----------



## Geviert

Necsus said:


> Hai ragione, Pecora, 'vincere il dottorato' in realtà è sbagliato e non ha alcun senso in italiano. Il dottorato è un titolo, e come tale si _consegue_ o si _ottiene_ alla fine del relativo corso, al quale si viene _ammessi _mediante concorso.



D'accordo, ma in senso colloquiale, se qualcuno dice "ho vinto il dottorato", si intende ovviamente l'apposito concorso.


----------



## Necsus

Come sempre ognuno è libero di dire ciò che vuole, ma questo non conferisce alla sua scelta liceità dal punto di vista linguistico, né autorizza a presentarla come un'opzione corretta a chi sta imparando l'italiano. Troppo bisognerebbe sottintendere nella frase proposta, anche volendo soprassedere sulla non proprietà del verbo _vincere_, per arrivare alla costruzione corretta: "ho vinto il (concorso per essere ammesso al corso di) dottorato". L'espressione potrà sicuramente esistere nella lingua colloquiale (anche se in rete i risultati sono veramente pochini, 42), ma di certo non è ipotizzabile in altri contesti.


----------



## Geviert

_[...]_

Per quanto riguarda, poi, la frase in questione: non essendo stato precisato il contesto, era lecito considerare anche il linguaggio colloquiale, che non è, poi, se vogliamo essere precisi, il linguaggio della "lingua parlata": nella lingua parlata (dell'italiano standard) sarebbe legittima la frase, secondo il mero principio funzionale della concisione nell'espressione orale. Di conseguenza, qualsiasi madrelingua, con un minimo di comprendonio, *non dovrà* assolutamente soprassedere troppo per arrivare alla costruzione corretta: _"ho vinto il (concorso per essere ammesso al corso di) dottorato". _Che lo affermi (e confermi), poi, io, che non sono un madrelingua come Lei, dovrebbe essere sufficiente (e una più interessante) provocazione.


----------



## nestore

Ehi a tutti!

Vedi, Geviert, mi sembra che qui il problema non sia relativo al registro linguistico, a scelte stilistiche, di concisione, liceità, pane amore e fantasia. Qui il problema è proprio di logica. 

Se la frase fosse stata *Vinse il dottorato!*, tutt'al più avremmo potuto interpretare con:  *Vinse la possibilità di fare il dottorato!* Ma la frase in questione è ben diversa: *"Adamo fece il dottorato di ricerca e lo vinse"*. L'amico Adamo ha seguito il corso di dottorato per tre anni e poi ha finito, ottenendo un bel titolo. Complimenti! Però logicamente non ha vinto nulla, ha solo concluso i suoi studi. 
Perché il concorso (lo) si supera o al limite (lo) si vince mentre il corso di dottorato (lo) si fa e il dottorato inteso come titolo (lo) si consegue.

Se l'autore della frase voleva davvero dire che Adamo ha superato il concorso per fare il dottorato, a mio avviso ha semplicemente scelto la maniera più ambigua e inopportuna per esplicitar questo suo pensiero. Capita! 

Buona domenica!



Nestore


----------



## Geviert

nestore said:


> Ehi a tutti!
> 
> Vedi, Geviert, mi sembra che qui il problema non sia relativo al registro linguistico, a scelte stilistiche, di concisione, liceità, pane amore e fantasia. Qui il problema è proprio di logica.
> 
> Se la frase fosse stata *Vinse il dottorato!*, tutt'al più avremmo potuto interpretare con:  *Vinse la possibilità di fare il dottorato!* Ma la frase in questione è ben diversa: *"Adamo fece il dottorato di ricerca e lo vinse"*. L'amico Adamo ha seguito il corso di dottorato per tre anni e poi ha finito, ottenendo un bel titolo. Complimenti! Però logicamente non ha vinto nulla, ha solo concluso i suoi studi.
> Perché il concorso (lo) si supera o al limite (lo) si vince mentre il corso di dottorato (lo) si fa e il dottorato inteso come titolo (lo) si consegue.
> 
> Se l'autore della frase voleva davvero dire che Adamo ha superato il concorso per fare il dottorato, a mio avviso ha semplicemente scelto la maniera più ambigua e inopportuna per esplicitar questo suo pensiero. Capita!
> 
> Buona domenica!
> 
> 
> 
> Nestore



Ciao Nestore,

sono d'accordo con te. Il _punctum dolens_ della discussione  riguarda _anche _l'ultima richiesta di pecora:



> Come si fa "vincere un dottorato"?Boh


pane, fantasia e saluti!


----------



## Pecora

nestore said:


> Ehi a tutti!
> 
> Vedi, Geviert, mi sembra che qui il problema non sia relativo al registro linguistico, a scelte stilistiche, di concisione, liceità, pane amore e fantasia. Qui il problema è proprio di logica.
> 
> Se la frase fosse stata *Vinse il dottorato!*, tutt'al più avremmo potuto interpretare con:  *Vinse la possibilità di fare il dottorato!* Ma la frase in questione è ben diversa: *"Adamo fece il dottorato di ricerca e lo vinse"*. L'amico Adamo ha seguito il corso di dottorato per tre anni e poi ha finito, ottenendo un bel titolo. Complimenti! Però logicamente non ha vinto nulla, ha solo concluso i suoi studi.
> Perché il concorso (lo) si supera o al limite (lo) si vince mentre il corso di dottorato (lo) si fa e il dottorato inteso come titolo (lo) si consegue.
> 
> Se l'autore della frase voleva davvero dire che Adamo ha superato il concorso per fare il dottorato, a mio avviso ha semplicemente scelto la maniera più ambigua e inopportuna per esplicitar questo suo pensiero. Capita!
> 
> Buona domenica!
> 
> 
> 
> Nestore


Ringrazio a Nestore ed a Necsus per le risposte!


----------



## nestore

Pecora said:


> Ringrazio a Nestore ed a Necsus per le risposte!



A disposizione!



Nestore


----------



## gc200000

L'ho sentito spesso.

E' sottinteso "concorso per il", vinse il - concorso per il - dottorato.


----------



## Necsus

gc200000 said:


> L'ho sentito spesso.
> E' sottinteso "concorso per il", vinse il - concorso per il - dottorato.


Ho già espresso la mia opinione in merito, che rimane quella, per chi avrà la compiacenza di considerarla, e non ho alcun interesse ad alimentare ulteriormente sterili polemiche. Soltanto ricordo di nuovo, per una 'corretta' lettura, che nella esemplare frase proposta il dottorato è stato addirittura 'fatto' ancor prima di essere 'vinto'!


----------



## Geviert

gc200000 said:


> L'ho sentito spesso.
> 
> E' *sottinteso *"concorso per il", vinse il - concorso per il - dottorato.


----------



## gc200000

Necsus said:


> Ho già espresso la mia opinione in merito, che rimane quella, per chi avrà la compiacenza di considerarla, e non ho alcun interesse ad alimentare ulteriormente sterili polemiche. Soltanto ricordo di nuovo, per una 'corretta' lettura, che nella esemplare frase proposta il dottorato è stato addirittura 'fatto' ancor prima di essere 'vinto'!



Anche quand'è fatto, è sottinteso "concorso per il".

Non sto dicendo sia corretto ma ne sto dando la spiegazione


----------



## marco.cur

Se qualcuno mi dicesse, in modo colloquiale, "ho vinto il dottorato", mi verrebbe spontaneo chiedere spiegazioni. L'ha vinto alla lotteria? Ha vinto il concorso?

Anche nel modo di parlare colloquiale c'è un limite di ammissibiità. Se poi qualcuno ha difficoltà a capire il senso dell'espressione, significa che l'espressione è proprio sbagliata. Al limite si potrebbe dire che fa parte di una fraseologia gergale, non colloquiale.


----------



## gc200000

marco.cur said:


> Se qualcuno mi dicesse, in modo colloquiale, "ho vinto il dottorato", mi verrebbe spontaneo chiedere spiegazioni. L'ha vinto alla lotteria? Ha vinto il concorso?
> 
> Anche nel modo di parlare colloquiale c'è un limite di ammissibiità. Se poi qualcuno ha difficoltà a capire il senso dell'espressione, significa che l'espressione è proprio sbagliata. Al limite si potrebbe dire che fa parte di una fraseologia gergale, non colloquiale.



Per me è ovvio che ha vinto il concorso, sarà una questione regionale...


----------



## vega3131

Una espressione "vincere un dottorato" mi sembra assai brutta. Non l'avrei mai accettata nell'elaborato di uno studente di scuola edia superiore. Vi ringrazio *Necsus *per avere adeguatamente chiarificato e illuminato i termini della questione. Sull'elaborata discussione mi permangono alcuni dubbi. Forse la rarefazione delle sinapsi dovuta all'età mi impedisce di cogliere il significato di frasi come: "troppo dovrà soprassedere infatti, chi vuole intendere di più di ciò che è stato scritto" o l'amenità di "ci sono anche i testardi tra gli ignari". Chiederò in giro.


----------



## Geviert

vega3131 said:


> Una espressione "vincere un dottorato" mi sembra assai brutta.
> 
> Ci chiediamo sul senso, non sullo stile (le darei ragione eventualmente).
> 
> Non l'avrei mai accettata nell'elaborato di uno studente di scuola edia superiore.
> 
> Infatti, manca il contesto della frase incriminata. Ad esempio, nel suo proposto, non va accettata (ma questo, mi consenta, è una ovvietà).
> 
> .


----------



## Passante

Scusate posso chiedere il contesto? o dove l'ha sentita? e se era scritta proprio così?
Perchè 'vincere il dottorato' sottintende nel parlato 'il concorso per il dottorato', ma 'fare il dottorato e poi vincerlo' sottointende un po' troppe cose se fosse quello.

'Fare il dottorato' dovrebbe significare che ho già vinto il concorso e trascorro i miei mesi in cui faccio delle ricerche per completare una tesi e se passo l'esame in cui tratto tale tesi divento dottore. Quindi detta così non ha molto significato, sembrerebbe che ha fatto il dottorato e poi ha vinto non si capisce cosa perchè il dottorato lo ha già fatto e vincere il titolo di dottore proprio non si dice nemmeno nel parlato. Non si 'vince un esame', si supera/passa un esame. Mentre si vince un concorso.


----------



## Passante

Scusate ma mi sono appassionata alla discussione e visto che per me avete un po' ragione entrambi vi porto alcuni spunti di riflessione.

Seguitemi logicamente e ditemi se fila:
se viene pubblicato il Bando per l'assegnazione di un posto da impiegato, io faccio il concorso e lo vinco, ma essendo un concorso quindi una gara in palio c'è il posto da cui, per me, è lecito dire ho fatto il concorso e ho vinto un posto da ecc. ma allora posso anche dire tranquillamente in italiano 
Ho vinto un posto da impiegato perchè evidentemente un posto da impiegato si può vincere.

Altro esempio faccio il concorso di miss italia e arrivo prima, da cui cosa vinco il titolo di miss italia posso dire sia 'ho fatto il concorso di miss italia e ho vinto', ma anche semplicemente 'ho vinto miss italia' e nessuno si scandalizza se lo dico (tranne che non l'ho vinto ovviamente ). Non a caso nei giornali il giorno dopo titolano 'Sempronia ha vinto Miss Italia' non è che scrivono ha vinto il concorso di Miss Italia.

Da quanto sopra se faccio il bando per dottorato di ricerca in... posso dire senz'altro se lo vinco 'Ho vinto il dottorato di ricerca in... '(e vi assicuro che praticamente tutti dicono così) e personalmente non ci trovo niente di scorretto nè grammaticale nè logico.

Invece riflettevo sulla frase riportata e la trovo *assolutamente insensata *avrebbe avuto un senso solo se diceva 'Ho vinto il dottorato e l'ho fatto' (non mi soffermo neanche io sull'uso/abuso del verbo fare) oppure 'ho fatto il concorso e ho vinto il dottorato' oppure 'ho fatto il concorso per il dottorato e l'ho vinto', ma 'ho fatto il dottorato e l'ho vinto' è proprio sbagliato soprattutto perchè ambiguo ed illogico.

spero di aver portato un ramoscello d'ulivo o quanto meno un argomentazione su cui riflettere
Saluti


----------



## Necsus

Passante said:


> Da quanto sopra se faccio il bando per dottorato di ricerca in... posso dire senz'altro se lo vinco 'Ho vinto il dottorato di ricerca in... '(e vi assicuro che praticamente tutti dicono così) e personalmente non ci trovo niente di scorretto nè grammaticale nè logico.


Infatti, anch'io non ci trovo niente di grammaticale né logico. 
Ciao, Passante. Non a caso ho parlato di abuso del verbo _fare_, perché se nella frase argomento della discussione si fosse cercato di usare al suo posto il verbo appropriato, ci si sarebbe trovati di fronte alla difficoltà di farlo proprio per l'inammissibilità della costruzione, quantomeno senza aggiungere elementi che alcuni sembrano ritenere di poter dare per sottintesi.

Ehm... lo stesso varrebbe per la tua frase "se faccio il bando per dottorato", visto che bando (Garzanti): *1* ordine o comunicazione di un'autorità che un tempo veniva annunciata da un banditore e che oggi viene portata a conoscenza dei cittadini mediante affissione o pubblicazione su un bollettino ufficiale: _bando di leva_, _d'asta_, _di concorso._

Insomma, nessuno ha mai negato che tali costruzioni agrammaticali possano venire erroneamente usate nel parlato, ma non per questo si può pensare di attribuire loro diritto di esistenza in italiano standard, e quando si risponde a uno straniero, questo va necessariamente segnalato. Inutile dire che per me il titolo di Miss Italia si può vincere, un dottorato assolutamente no (di mezzo c'è un corso), checché se ne dica negli ambienti dove tale misfatto linguistico viene eventualmente perpetrato.


----------



## gc200000

E' stato ribadito più e più volte che nessuno vuole attestare l'esattezza grammaticale della questione.

Io ho solo attestato che, nel linguaggio colloquiale della mia zona, la locuzione è presente.

Disquisirne ancora sulla correttezza o meno è ormai poco utile.


----------



## stella_maris_74

*NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:

Per favore, finiamola con le polemiche ad personam, pena la cancellazione di tutti i post non strettamente rilevanti e la chiusura del thread.
Le rispettive posizioni sono abbastanza chiare ormai: inutile continuare a ribadirle all'infinito solo per alimentare i punzecchiamenti reciproci.

Grazie
*


----------



## Necsus

Pecora said:


> Ciao a tutti, mi potreste per cortesia chiarire il senso del verbo vincere nel: "Adamo fece il dottorato di ricerca e lo vinse." ´Sto verbo "vincere" non mi quadra. Come si fa "vincere un dottorato"? Boh.





Passante said:


> Scusate posso chiedere il contesto? o dove l'ha sentita? e se era scritta proprio così?


Bene. Allora... La richiesta di Passante mi sembra più che sensata, Pecora. Hai modo di dare qualche informazione aggiuntiva?


----------

